
Your Problem Isn't Motivation - Peter Bregman - kirpekar
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2012/01/your-problem-isnt-motivation.html
======
127001brewer
This was a great insight:

Motivation is in the mind; follow-through is in the practice. Motivation is
conceptual; follow-through is practical. In fact, the solution to a motivation
problem is the exact opposite of the solution to a follow through problem. The
mind is essential to motivation. But with follow through, it's the mind that
gets in the way.

...

Here's the key: if you want to follow through on something, stop thinking.

------
cybernytrix
Funny that he distinguishes b/w "you" and your "mind". IMNSHO You == your
mind.

